# pics of silver dapple babies please



## rupper (Jun 26, 2007)

With Getitia's help, we think that our new foal may be a silver dapple. If anyone has pictures of silver dapples as babies, could you please post them? Would like to see how ours compares.

Thanks!


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Jun 26, 2007)

Congratulations!! Here is a picture of my little guy, Dusty Bottoms, a 2005 baby.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Jun 26, 2007)

One of my Silver Black foals of 2005


----------



## stormy (Jun 26, 2007)

Silver Dapple Dun






Silver dapple bay






Silver Dapple


----------



## Songcatcher (Jun 26, 2007)

Here are some pictures of our '07 Silver Black colt. When a newborn, he was as slver as galvanized pipe.






As the sun worked on him, he turned almost a Palomino color, even more than this photo shows. I easily understand why they call them "Taffy" in some parts of the world. This is him on the left.






After being clipped, he was again Silver, but darker and dapples beginning to show.






Around his eyes and nose, he is much darker. I expect he will continue to darken with age.


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Jun 26, 2007)

Silver bay in the background, Silver Black in front!






Their Sire Appy is homozygous for Silver, so we'll be getting lots of photos of silver babies in the future!


----------



## Miniequine (Jun 26, 2007)

Here is a silver dapple colt. His mom, shown here, I think carries silver.

The sire is a black & white pinto.

This is Mr Swan. He has been purchased by a very successful driving lady-person and we are

SO happy for them both!

Before and after clipping...


----------



## Minimor (Jun 26, 2007)

Here is a silver black filly, 2 days old:


----------



## Floridachick (Jun 26, 2007)

Our stud as a baby is a Silver Dappled pinto.


----------



## Tony (Jun 26, 2007)

Little America's Prom Guy Terrif






Little America's Silver Blaze


----------



## Kendra (Jun 26, 2007)

Here's our two foals from this year, both of them silver (black).

Circle J Lord Stanley






Circle J Lucky 13


----------



## carlenehorse (Jun 26, 2007)

Here is my little Belle at 4 days old.

http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a162/car...orse/sleep5.jpg

Here she is as a yearling

http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a162/car...horse/Pose3.jpg

Carlene


----------



## maryann (Jun 26, 2007)

Here is Dancer at 5 months old





And here she is now at 4 years old .


----------



## Floridachick (Jun 26, 2007)

OK I am still trying to understand the color thing. Why do some silvers look beige and chocolate? Others are blue and a true "silver" What makes them REALLY classified as Silver instead of chocolate Palamino? thanks so much


----------



## Minimor (Jun 27, 2007)

"silver" is a modifier, not an actual color. The silver gene acts on black to lighten the color to varying degrees. Some silver blacks will have a very light "dapple grey" body color--such as maryann's 4 year old photo above--while others will be a dark chocolate color, like Ice Man below:






This was Ice Man at the age of 3 months:






This is Silverado at the age of 3 months:






At birth he looked palomino (golden) but by the time he was a month old he'd faded to the color above.

This is Silverado at 1 year:






He is a silver black, but a very light one. At maturity he is a little bit darker, especially in spring when he first sheds out, then over summer he lightens up again.

The filly I posted earlier: (she did not inherit the grey gene by the way)






became this color as she got a little older:






And then became this as a yearling (neck shows her real color--she still has a bit of winter fuzz in places!):






As you can see silver blacks come in many shades, and can have major color changes between foaling and maturity. Why are they silver blacks and not chocolate palominos? Because genetically they are black horses with the silver gene. Some may look like chocolate palominos as foals, but they grow up to be obvious silver blacks. Some will look like chocolate palominos even at maturity. I would point out, though, that many so called chocolate palominos are in reality silver blacks, and not palomino at all. To be palomino a horse must be red based with a cream gene. If all "chocolate palominos" were DNA tested I think there'd be a few surprised owners when the test came back showing their palomino was black based!


----------



## Kylie (Jun 27, 2007)

*Smokey, 2006 colt foal. We were'nt sure with his colour when born as his dam is black tobiano & his sire registered as red roan (his sire is silver dapple)........*

At 6 weeks of age.






Head clipped out when weaned.






Show when 6mths old.






And his sire......






And my colt (uncle to Smokey)

As a foal.











Clipped.






Now (well summer coat, lol).


----------



## tifflunn (Jun 27, 2007)

Here is my ONTHEBIT BUCKS KRISTYNNA

Here is Krissy at about 7-8 months and in her winter woolies :bgrin






And here she is last weekend at 2 years old

(She had a need to stick her tounge out at the moment :bgrin)


----------



## MBhorses (Jun 27, 2007)

hello,

here is our yearling dapple filly.My daughter loves this new filly.


----------



## Erica (Jun 27, 2007)

here is the silver dapple foal I had born this year - at just a day old (and was two weeks early, born at around 310)


----------



## Margaret (Jun 27, 2007)

The foal in my avatar is a silver on black ( silver dapple)

When I clipped her out, (same horse) over a month ago, she looked practically white, but today she has definate dapples showing, with a white mane and tail.


----------



## minih (Jun 27, 2007)

Our little silver dapple guy thought he was a big horse running in the round pen like the show horses! He did not have a clue then at the time he was going to be a show horse too.







*forgot to add we don't shut our round pen door, have had a baby go thru the bars and be locked away from mom before for a couple of hours, total panic time. So now we tie the door open so they can come and go as they please when we are not using it. That is why he was in there running, not because we were working him.



Just wanted to clarify.


----------



## Sandee (Jun 27, 2007)

Wow, didn't realize how much some of these babies look alike. Here's my silver black dapple as a baby (months old):






Here he is last summer as a 3 yr old:


----------



## River1018 (Jun 27, 2007)

River Wood Rapid's Inquisitor


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (Jun 27, 2007)

"Sir Benjamins Lady Jane" B-4 and after clip











These pictures where taken last year at 2 years old.....now at 3 looking at her out in the pasture she almost looks black, very dark charcoal color


----------



## Sabbott (Jan 30, 2013)

rabbitsfizz said:


> One of my Silver Black foals of 2005


----------



## Sabbott (Jan 30, 2013)

Do you think our baby is a silver black? The dorsal stripe is confusing me.


----------



## Sabbott (Jan 30, 2013)

A better pic of her color.


----------



## shalakominiatureshowhorses (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm not sure, but I recently found out (based on people who told me on LB) that Bentley ( the one in my avatar) is a silver bay pinto. In the winter, he is as sorrel and any sorrel can be. BRIGHT red. But when he is shaved, he is a very shale-gray color. Especially on his back and his rump. He has some dappling on him. Well, take that back, I THINK he has dappling on him, but I'm not sure. But, my point is its what's underneath all the hair that counts, so I have learned  you have a gorgeous colt by the way


----------



## Sabbott (Jan 30, 2013)

shalakominiatureshowhorses said:


> I'm not sure, but I recently found out (based on people who told me on LB) that Bentley ( the one in my avatar) is a silver bay pinto. In the winter, he is as sorrel and any sorrel can be. BRIGHT red. But when he is shaved, he is a very shale-gray color. Especially on his back and his rump. He has some dappling on him. Well, take that back, I THINK he has dappling on him, but I'm not sure. But, my point is its what's underneath all the hair that counts, so I have learned  you have a gorgeous colt by the way


----------



## Sabbott (Jan 30, 2013)

Your pinto is beautiful! I guess the ony way to tell 100% is to have genetic testing done??


----------



## Lewella (Jan 31, 2013)

False dorsals are very common on silver foals. Outdoor photos in good lighting would help.


----------



## Allure Ranch (Jan 31, 2013)

Here's a photo of "Allure's Mercedes Silver Disciple


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Jan 31, 2013)

Allure Ranch said:


> Here's a photo of "Allure's Mercedes Silver Disciple


OMG !!! I LOVE that face !


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 7, 2013)

shalakominiatureshowhorses said:


> I'm not sure, but I recently found out (based on people who told me on LB) that Bentley ( the one in my avatar) is a silver bay pinto. In the winter, he is as sorrel and any sorrel can be. BRIGHT red. But when he is shaved, he is a very shale-gray color. Especially on his back and his rump. He has some dappling on him. Well, take that back, I THINK he has dappling on him, but I'm not sure. But, my point is its what's underneath all the hair that counts, so I have learned  you have a gorgeous colt by the way


Shalakominiatureshowhorses -

Here are some pics of our silver bay tobiano mare -




hours after birth - 4/21/09




not body clipped but baby coat shed - 8/8/09




short winter coat - 12 October 2011.




Summer coat - 11 August 2012




16 December 2012 - winter coat

I can't wait to see what she's like this spring/summer when she's in condition from lite driving and shed out!! She'll be 4 yrs old in April.


----------



## HGFarm (Feb 9, 2013)

So here is a pic of one of my silver snowcap foals, sired by a silver black Appaloosa. One is when he was born, another when clipped. You can barely see the blanket definition then.

Then another of a silver filly sired by the same stallion and out of a black near leopard mare, before and after clipping.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 9, 2013)

Here is our 07' silver dapple filly as a foal and at 3yrs old


----------

